# Jubula & GUIdancer



## Gonzo17 (13. Jul 2011)

Servus,

hat jemand irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit Jubula oder sogar GUIdancer (in der aktuellen Version)?

Bei der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit die GUI zu testen sind die beiden genannten aufgefallen, allerdings ist schwer abzuschätzen, wie sich Jubula bei umfangreicheren Tests macht.

Gruß, Gonzo


----------



## Gonzo17 (15. Jul 2011)

Puh, keiner ne Ahnung?

Außer Jubula würde mir nur noch SWTBot einfallen, gibt's denn sonst keine Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Alex (15. Jul 2011)

Hi Gonzo,

Ich habe eine Menge Erfahrung mit Jubula und GUIdancer, aber ich bin Teammitglied bei BREDEX 
Ich liste unten einfach ein paar Links auf, die vielleicht weiterhelfen...

Als Ausgangspunkt gibt es die Software zum Download auf der Jubula Seite:
Jubula Download

Oder als 30-Tage Test-Version für GUIdancer:
https://cgi.bredex.de/GUIdancerShop/home.do?lang=de

In der Anwendung gibt es interaktive Tutorials (Cheat Sheets), die aus dem "Help Menu" aufgemacht werden können. Diese zeigen schrittweise, wie man einen ersten Test schreibt. 

Eine Erklärung über unseren Ansatz liegt auf unserem Blog:
Having the discipline to do it right  BREDEX on Software

Wir haben letztens ein Webinar aufgenommen mit ein paar Folien vorweg und abschließend eine Demo:
Functional Testing with Eclipse Jubula | Eclipse Live

Eine Übersicht der Unterschiede zwischen GUIdancer und Jubula befindet sich hier:
GUIdancer

Weitere Links zum Bugzilla, Forum etc befinden sich hier:
Jubula Support

Natürlich bietet BREDEX Schulungen (die nächste ist Anfang August), Beratung, Proof of Concept und Support an. Weiteres hierzu liegt auf der Webseite:
Beratung

Hope that helps!

Alex


----------



## Gonzo17 (15. Jul 2011)

Danke für die Antwort!

Vieles davon hatte ich schon gelesen. Einen anderen (für mich) wichtigen Aspekt habe ich auch gerade herausgefunden, der betrifft die Nutzung von Jubula mit Jenkins/Hudson, das scheint möglich. Wäre es in diesem Zusammenhang nicht sinnvoll, wenn es ein Plug-In für Jenkins gäbe (vorausgesetzt jemand nimmt sich die Zeit das zu entwickeln)?


----------



## Anriel (19. Jul 2011)

Java und Web GUI Testen in Verbindung mit Hudson / Jenkins geht auch mit dem Tool QF-Test, siehe http://www.qfs.de/qftest/manual/de/contents.html#toc_usec_hudson in deren Handbuch. Kostenlose Evallizenzen bieten sie auch an, man kann die Software auch einfach runterladen, um einen Blick drauf zu werfen (allerdings kann man dann nicht speichern). Vielleicht ne Alternative...


----------



## Gonzo17 (19. Jul 2011)

Ich schaus mir mal an, sieht prinzipiell gut aus. Allerdings sind die Preise schon recht happig, da muss ich mal schauen, ob es auch so viel leistet, dass sich der Preis im Vergleich zu Jubula lohnen würde. Danke auf jeden Fall für den Tipp.


----------



## Anriel (19. Jul 2011)

Gern geschehen, viel Erfolg bei der weiteren Suche nach einem geeigneten Tool .


----------

